# laurens county or close



## sticksandstings (Aug 16, 2009)

I am looking for a club to join or land to lease in Laurens Co or surrounding counties .If you happen to know of a place Please let me know by emailing me at manfooters@live.com


----------



## Marshall R (Apr 15, 2010)

179 acres in Laurens county.  3 members total. Great deer and turkey.  $600. 

PM if interested. 

Marshall


----------



## nriley (Apr 19, 2010)

*Laurens Co. club needs members*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=520271 

We have a nice club, check out our web site

www.laughingbuck.webs.com

good luck!      Neal 770 335-6103


----------



## joemeadows (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 300 ac in dodge currently looking for a few members


----------



## Adventure41 (Aug 16, 2010)

Got 100 ac. tract on Middle Ground Church road south of I-16. Check out www.sustp.com and click on Cochran tract. You may also be interested in the Shewmake Tract#2. If interested call 478-374-3951


----------



## Buckhunter61 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Laurens Co. Club*

680 acres off Walke Dairy Rd Dublin. Good deer & Turkey population. Contact Jimmy Vickers # 770-318-4286


----------



## BuckBoy (Aug 16, 2010)

Lots of options this year. What are you looking for and what price range?


----------



## six (Aug 16, 2010)

340 acres in Johnson, $2500, one to four total members depending on how they want to split it.


----------

